# Fall Foliage MTB



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 24, 2014)

So, I was thinking that, as the leaves are changing and it is the PERFECT time for Mountain biking, if there was interest in having a meet up somewhere.

I was thinking Bear Brook since it seems pretty central. I could EASILY be talked into a day at KT on a weekend.  A long-shout would be the new network at Sugarloaf but that's pretty unrealistic for anyone except me. :grin:

Thoughts? This weekend is doable, as is one day next weekend. The weather is killing!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2014)

Highland anyone?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 25, 2014)

How's their xc stuff?

Never done any lift served. I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 26, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> How's their xc stuff?
> 
> Never done any lift served. I'd probably kill myself.



Don't  think they have any XC stuff. But the DH trails are rated like a ski resort ( green, blue , black) and the green trails most anyone with an XC background and rented DH bike can handle. My wife doesn't have a lot of MTB experience but she has ridden highland and had a blast.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 26, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> Don't  think they have any XC stuff. But the DH trails are rated like a ski resort ( green, blue , black) and the green trails most anyone with an XC background and rented DH bike can handle. My wife doesn't have a lot of MTB experience but she has ridden highland and had a blast.





Highland does have a XC network, in fact NEMBA is having a trail fest up there this weekend to build more.


----------



## buellski (Sep 27, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> How's their xc stuff?
> 
> Never done any lift served. I'd probably kill myself.



You won't. My son and I went there yesterday for the first time and all I can think now is, "Why didn't we do this sooner?" That is some of the most fun I've had in a long time! The beginner trails are really fun and by the end of the day we were hitting some of the easier blue trails. My son was even clearing some of the smaller table tops and railing around the corners. If you have a chance to go this fall, do it!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm riding Tuesday till early afternoon and all day Wednesday. Bear Brook will definitely be in the mix, along with horse hill and maybe some other southern nh stuff. Weekends right now for me are killer at work. Anyone wants a BB tour holla.


----------

